# Satinettes



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm a racing homer flier and was wonderingif anyone had any baby Satinettes they would be willing to part with. I am looking to use them as droppers and not for show. They will be well cared for and will have plenty of room. I have an 8x8 loft and will be building a 20x10. I can pay for shipping.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm looking for some too....


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Try looking for your local NPA club in the area. There are many fancy pigeon people that have them. Hope this little piece of advice helps.


----------

